# LEGO Electric Chair, Too Far? [Pics] view!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LEGO Electric Chair, Too Far? [Pics] _view!_


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

roll on two!


----------

